

Need more proof that Comcast is throttling Netflix? - Argentum01
https://twitter.com/obfuscurity/status/434781845402951680

======
ted10
Comcast is not throttling Netflix. Their links to Level3/etc. are overloaded
and it affects a lot more than Netflix. I have barely been able to keep SSH
connections open to servers over the past few months.

Comcast should change their advertising to "high speed Comcast network access
with limited access to networks not paying to serve content that you request"

